
How will turntable.fm make money? - parth16
http://www.quora.com/How-will-turntable-fm-make-money
======
earbitscom
Charging "tickets" to see the most popular DJs play a special show seems like
the most exciting and innovative approach. The other suggestions - affiliate
commissions on MP3s, ads and sponsored rooms, are nothing new and won't cover
the high royalty costs, particularly since every DJ is using an on-demand
service. I would just like to see if they can monetize quickly enough to keep
up with the high royalty costs they're racking up with strong growth. Envious
of the rapid growth, not of the fees. ;)

